# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  حدث معى بالفعل ((( وصدقونى رأيكم يهمنى جدا فلا تحرمونى منه )))

## محمد علم الدين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخوانى وأخواتى بالمنتدى المشكلة اللى هاطرحها لحضراتكم

بتحصل كل يوم وممكن تكون مرت على معظمنا 

ولثقتى فيكم هاعرض لحضراتكم المشكلة اللى أنا طرف فيها

لى صديق ويعتبر هو الأنتيم ورغم فرق السن الكبير بيننا 

هو عنده 38 سنه وانا عندى 22 سنه الا أننا أصدقاء جدا

كان صديقى يعرف سيدة عندها بنات فى نفس عمرى تقريبا

وفى يوم بالصدفة قابلنا هذه السيدة ومعها بنتها الصغيرة

فعرض عليها صديقى أن نعزمهم على العشاء فى أحد المطاعم

وطبعا ذهبت معهم بحكم أنى معه وأنى أعرف هذه السيدة عن طريقه

فقبلوا العزومه ولكن الشئ اللى حيرنى هو الطلب اللى طلبه منى صديقى

فقد طلب منى أن لا اتكلم مع أبنة السيدة نهائيا وكأنها مش موجوده

طبعا مارضيتشى ازعله وكنت بارد جدا مع البنت مع انها مابطلتش كلام معايا

وبعد العشاء ذهبنا الى كافى شوف فوجئنا أنا والسيدة أنه جلس مع البنت

على ترابظة بعيدة عنا كما لو أنه نسى أننا جئنا مع بعض

و حاولت أبرر للسيدة موقفه اللى أنا أصلا مش مقتنع بيه

(( بس أعمل أيه صاحبى ))

وجلست اتحدث مع السيدة وكل اللى يعرفونى فى الكافى شوب 

طبعا كانت نظراتهم كلها أسئلة ودهشه ايه اللى مخلينى جالس مع 

واحدة فى سن والدتى وصديقى جالس مع بنت أصغر منه ب17 سنه

أستحملت كل نظراتهم وخصوصا أن صديقى كان بيبحث عن عروسة 

والموضوع ده كان عامله عقده فى حياته

قلت ممكن تعجبه البنت وأكون وقتها ساعدته فى ذلك

وبعد الكافى عرضنا عليهم نوصلهم وفى الطريق

نزل صديقى من السيارة ليشترى شئ من سوبر ماركت

فطلبت منى السيدة رقم موبايلى وأن أخذ رقم موبايل أبنتها

فوجئت بالبنت تقول لى أن صديقى طلب منها أنها لا تعطينى رقم موبايلها

وعرضت على أن أأخذه ولكن دون أن أخبر صديقى لأنها وعدته

طبعا رفضت أأخذ الرقم واعطيت السيدة كارتى الشخصى 

وقلت للسيدى لو حضرتك أحتاجتى منى أى شئ اتصلى بى

(( وخصوصا أن زوجها متوفى وليس عندها أولاد ))

بعد ما وصلناهم لم أفاتح صديقى فى الموضوع 

مع أنى تضايقت جدا من موقفه وكان نفسى أسأله عمل كده ليه؟؟

وظل يتقابل مع البنت تقريبا كل يوم هذا غير المكالمات التلفونيه

وفى يوم قابلت السيدة وأبنتها بالصدفه وفوجئت أنهم زعلانين منى جدا

وبيعاتبونى  فى أشياء لم أعلم عنها شئ

طبعا بعد ما تكلمت معهم أكتشفت أن صاحبى شوه صورتى 

ونقل عن لسانى كلام لم يخرج من فمى

طبعا المفروض وقتها أنى أدافع عن نفسى وأطلع صاحبى كذاب

لكنى فضلت أن تبقى علاقته بهم جيده فهم اصدقائه قبل ما أكون أنا صديقهم

وفى نفس اليوم طلبت منى السيدة أن أعزمهم على العشاء

وكانت معى فى هذا اليوم صديقتى والتى عزمتهم بالنيابه عنى

وعندما أخبرت صديقى أنى قابلتهم بالصدفه وعاتبته على الكلام اللى قاله

غضب بشده وظن أنها خيانه منى أن أقابلهم دون أن أتصل به وأحضره

فأنهيت المناقشة بكلمة واحدة وهى

أن الموضوع يهمك وليس لى فيه شأن فتصرف كما شأت فيه

ولكن تذكر أنى صديقك وأنت تتكلم عنى أمام أى شخص

وبعد كام يوم فوجئت بأتصال على الموبايل من البنت

كانت تريد أن تقابلنى ومصرة على تحديد ميعاد فورا

تحججت لها بأنى مشغول جدا ولم أخبر صديقى

بالذات أنى تأكدت بأنه أشتعل غيره منى فى هذا الموضوع

وظلت البنت تكلمنى على الموبايل حتى أن كل حججى أنتهت

فصارحتها وقلت لها أنى لا أستطيع أن أخسر صديقى 

لأن مقابلتى لك سوف يفسرها بأنها خيانه

ولو سمحتى لا تتصلى بى مرة أخرى

فثارت جدا وأتهمتنى بضعف شخصيتى مع أصدقائى

وأن فرق السن بينى وبينه يجعله يتحكم فيا كما لو أنه ولى أمرى

ولم يؤثر فيا رأيها لأنى عارف أنا أيه وعملت كده ليه

فوجئت بصديقى بعدها يعاتبنى بعنف ويتهمنى

أنى أوقعت بينه وبينها وأنى أصطدت فى الميه العكره 

واللى فهمته بعد كده أنها بعد ماكلمتنى كلمته وكانت المكالمه حاره جدا

كلمته بأسلوب سئ وطلبت منه أن يبتعد عنها وأنها لا تريد أن تراه مره تانيه

وقالته (( صاحبك أرجل منك وبصراحة عاجبنى عنك ))

المهم أن والدتها هى التى أخبرتنى بهذه المكالمة وقالت لى

أنها شايفه أنى المناسب لبنتها خصوصا أن البنت معجبه بيا جدا

وأنها تريد أن تقابلنى هى وبنتها كى يتحدثوا معى فى موضوع مهم

فوافقت ولكنى أكتشفت أن البنت أتت بمفردها

فجلست معها وبكل هدوء فهمتها أنى ماينفعش أرتبط بيها

بس ممكن نبقى أصدقاء بشرط أنها تكلم صديقى وتوضح له الموقف

وسألتها سؤال كان محيرنى جدا جدا

هو أنت ليه أعجبتى بيا مع أن الصورة اللى صديقى أدهالك عنى ذى الزفت

وكانت أجابتها غريبة جدا وهى

(( اللى عجبنى فيك غيرة صديقك منك والتى تدل على أنك أفضل منه 

وكمان تسامحك ووفائك فالرجل الذى يحافظ على صديقه لهذا الحد يحافظ

على زوجته وبيته ))

المهم بعد ماأتفقنى على أن تتصل بصديقى وتوضح له الموقف 

رفض صديقى ان يسمع منها أى كلام وهى ضاق صدرها منه

والأن هو واخد منى موقف بسبب هذا الموضوع

طبعا أنا شايف أنى مش غلطان بالعكس أنا كنت مخلص لأقصى درجة

لذا فكرت أنى أطرح الموضوع فى المنتدى وأخد رأيكم فيه

ممكن أكون غلطان فى بعض الأشياء ومش واخد بالى 

خصوصا أن صديقى عضو منقطع عن المنتدى وهو اللى عرفنى بالمنتدى

ولما الموضوع ياخذ حقه من المناقشة هارسل ليه اللينك على ايميله

لأن الموضوع ده مأثر فيه لأقصى مدى 

أنا بأنتظار ردودكم...*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

هي قصة فعلا صعبة 
بس بصراحة حسيت ان الموضوع مش في مجتمع عربي اصلا 
سوري علي تعليقي 
بس مش عرفة انا مش معقدة مثلا او كدة 
بس اصلا ان سيدة ممكن اة تقبل انها تتكلم مع شخص وتعتبرة ابنها 
لكن مش انها تخرج او تتعش معها مش عرفة دة وجهة نظري 
ثانيا ان بعد كدة الشخص يتكلم مع البنت علي حدة ويتكلم فيالتليفونات وغيره امر بيثرني شوية 
يعني اسمحلي لو الموضوع دة طبيعي يبقي كل يوم وحد يقبل وحدة ويتكلم ولو محصلش نصيب يروح لحلة 
دة كدة يبقي وضع مش طبيعي او ممكن مش طبيعي بالنسبة لي انا انا مبعممش اصلا 
اما انها تكلمك انت  اسمحلي اساسا صاحبك مش المفترض يثق فية  اوي لان واضح انها استغلتة عشان معجبة بيك انت 
وحتي محاولة صاحبك ان يقول كلام عليك  يبقي اكيد حس باعجاب البنت ووالدتها بيك 
ودة كان رد فعل  للي حسة 
لكن انا شايفة لا انت غلطان ولا هو 
انا شايفة ان البنت كنت شغلة علي كل الخيوط والاطراف للوصول اليك وبعد كدة  رفضت هو 
اسمحلي صديقك اعتقد اهم منها هي لانها بكدة بالعب بكل الاطراف 
اما انها قالتلك انها معجبة بيك لوفائك اسمحلي المفروض هي اللي تكون وفية من البداية 
معاها وتقول بكل صراحة ان هو اللي عجبني مش انت  ووقت ما قالتلك اديك نمرتي بس من غير ما هو يعرف 
بس من الاخر كدة انا شايفة شخصية غير وفية وغير مؤمتنة طالما هي بتفكر بالطريقة دة 
دة وجهة نظري واتمني تتقبلة 
واعتقد انك تفهمه الوضع كله لو اثر علي راي يبقي اسمحلي هو متعلق بية وعمره ما حيصدق حاجة غير اللي شايفة منها ودة بيحصل احيانا وقت ما يكون بيحبها بجد 
وبعدين هي مثلا لحظة دلوقتي فرق السن بينها وبينه ووالدتها كمان لحظتها متاخر لية هو كان بيكدب علية من الاول يعني اذن كله كانت صريحة 
اتمني متضيقش من راي دة وجهة نظري حسب علي اللي قريتة 
تقبل تحياتي 
وفي امان الله

----------


## snowwhite

بصراحة كده الوضع كله غريب 
أولاً السيدة الى تخرج مع ولاد كدة وهم مجرد أصدقاء داه عيب حتى لو كانت بتدور على عريس لبنتها وكمان بتتعشى معاهم 
ثانياً البنت أستغلت صاحبك علشان توصلك وداه عيب
ثالثاً كلم صاحبك وصالحه هو الى ابقالك

----------


## The Punisher

> بصراحة كده الوضع كله غريب 
> أولاً السيدة الى تخرج مع ولاد كدة وهم مجرد أصدقاء داه عيب حتى لو كانت بتدور على عريس لبنتها وكمان بتتعشى معاهم 
> ثانياً البنت أستغلت صاحبك علشان توصلك وداه عيب
> ثالثاً كلم صاحبك وصالحه هو الى ابقالك


صح سنو وايت   :y:

----------


## amak_77

ايه يا عم اللخبطة دي
المفروض انك مسلم و صديقك مسلم
و الخروج مع اجنبية مهما كان الوضع غلط و حرام طبعا
و اساسا الست دي مش مؤتمنه  لا هيه و لا بنتها 
عشان الست اللي تقبل بنتها تكلم واحد غريب في التليفون و توصله اعجاب و حب البنت
حاجة غريبة
و كمان البنت الي تقبل تخرج و تكلم راجل و  شاب زيك و يعتبروا اغراب 
حرام طبعاو حاجة غريبة عن مجتمعنا 

و الراجل ده مش صاحب اساسا 
لان الصديق يجب ان يتق في صديقة
و إلا فما معنى الصداقة
تغور الصداقة اللي من النوع ده

انا نصيحتي 
لو عايز تتجوز يبقى مش بالطريقة الرخيصة دي
و صاحبك ده اساسا المفروض ما تكلموش عشان هوه مش صديق اساسا
 ده  فعلا على راي البنت عملك زي ابنه اوتابع ليه

وايه يا عم انا حاسس اني بشوف فيلم فرنسي

ما فيهوش مراعاة للحرمات

مع شكري و اسف لو الرد طلع بانفجار

بس ده من غيظي

----------


## sea_wolf

بالاضافة الى ما قالة الاخرين ؟ 
ولو ان القصة دى فى مصر بجد 
بس عادى فى ناس كتير متخلفين زينا بيعتقدو ان تصرفات المدام والبنت غلط  وتصرفاتك انت وصاحبك كمان 
تعزموهم فى مكان عام ...؟وبعد العزومة تشربو الشاى فى كافى شوب ...؟ 
بس ممكن سؤال ....؟  انت كنت محرج لية لما هو كان قاعد معاها وانت قاعد مع مامتها والناس بيبوصولك .؟ اعتقد ان  دى حرية شخصية مش من حق حد يبص عليك او يلومك . ( هو انت بتعمل حاجة غلط لا سمح الله ) 
اما تصرفات البنت فهى معتادة الايام دى 
تلعب على جميع الاطراف وتختار الطرف الى هى تعتقد انه الافضل 
تصرف الام ...
معرفش  بس سؤال محرج شوية ...انت توافق على  تصرفها دة . ولو حد قريب منك جدا جدا جدا كان تصرفو زى تصرف الام دى هتقول علية اية ؟.
صديقك الانتيم بتاعك .؟    
انت ادرى مننا بية ...واذا كان هو انتيمك وصديق عمرك وباعك علشان بنت  يبقى فعلا 
قعدة الراجل بمليون بنت بس لو جات البنت الراجل   يحصل فيه ايه ............... كمل انت

----------


## محمد علم الدين

*هو فى أيه ياجماعة

الناس مستغربين ذى مايكون كاتب الموضوع هندى

هو حصل أيه لده كله

أنا قلت عزومة عشاء فى مطعم هى حرام لاسمح الله ؟؟

وكمان مش المطعم يعتبر مكان عام يعنى أدام كل الناس؟؟؟؟؟

والسيدة اللى بتكلم عنها فى الخمسينات

كفانا تعصب بالله عليكم كفااااااااااااانا تعصب

أنتوا حسستونى أنى مش عايش فى مصر

وعموما ردودكم أستفدت منها كتير 

ولى عوده بأذن الله كى أرد عليهم جميعا

تحياتى للجميع

محمد   مسلم  مصرى  والله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن / محمد علم الدين
متزعلش من المشاركات يا ابنى الطيب . أحييك على موقفك النبيل ولكن باقى أطرف الموضوع كلهم عليهم علامات أستفهام ؟؟ ابتعد عن الشبهات يا محمد . استشفيت مما حدث لك انك انسان طيب لذا وجبت النصيحة ومن شاركوا اعتقد أنهم كانوا يشاركونى النصيحة . كفاك الله شر الفتنة

----------


## أنفـــــال

هارجع لك .. 
لا تغضب من ردود الأفغال يا محمد  :: 
و تحمل قلق إخوتك عليك .. و خوفهم  :: 
فلا تغضب منا لأننا هنا  أسرتك .. و أنت منا .. 
انتظرني..

----------


## osha

الأخ الكريم محمد 
الحقيقة سأكون محددة جدا في ردي عليك وأتمنى أن تتفكر جيدا في الحديث وتنظر على ضوئه الى كل تصرفات صديقك سواء معك أو مع الآخرين ثم تقرر ما يتراءى لك 


‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏ومؤمل ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏زهير بن محمد ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏مؤمل ‏ ‏الخراساني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏موسى بن وردان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏‏ المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالط ‏ ‏وقال ‏ ‏مؤمل ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏يخالل 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...hLevel=Allword


 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي محمد .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

أحمد الله لأني قرأت هذه العبارة الجميلة في أحد ردودك: *محمد مسلم مصرى والله*

يعني تحمل اسم رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم وأنت على دينه. 
يعني إن شاء الله أنت رضيت بالله رباً وبمحمد نبيا ورسولاً.
يعني إن شاء الله تتبع هدي سيدنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

قبل ما أقترح عليك اقتراحي أسألك سؤال:

بس أبدأ بأن أسأل ربنا انه يشرح صدرك وصدري

دلوقت تخيل لو أنت قاعد في الكوفي شوب 
وعرفت إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاي في دقايق .. 
مش هتعدل نفسك والكل هتفرق كده والرجالة تقعد بعيد عن الستات ؟
ولو لابس شورت هتجري تدورلك على حاجة طويلة 
واللي معاه سجارة يطفيها .. 
وتستنى وانت كلك شوق عشان تشوف النبي وتقبل ايده ؟
وتسأله ع اللي انت عايزه لنفسك ولبلدك وتطلب منه دعاه ؟
وتبقى تتمنى انه ما يمشيش ؟
ولما يمشي تبقى نفسك انه يضمن لك جنة عشان متسيبوش تاني ؟

يا محمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اتنقل إلى الرفيق الأعلي من 1400 سنة .. لكن .. 
ربنا  معاك طول الوقت. 
واللي متعملوش في حضرة النبي من باب أولى متعملوش في حضرة رب العلمين. 
اللي خلقك ورزقك وأنشأك وفي ايده مرضك وعافيتك .. وتعبك وراحتك 
وفي ايده يرزقك بنت الحلال وفي ايده يوقعك في بنت الحرام. 
وفي ايده يصون بناتك لو رزقك ببنات وفي ايده يسترهم أو يفضحهم 
وفي ايده سترك انت وفضيحتك في الدنيا والآخرة 
وفي ايده يرزقك صبيان يطلعوا رجالة شهمين وفي ايده يسيبهم يضلوا ويطلعوا فجرة
وف ايده يحرمك من خلفة الولاد بالمرة
وف ايده يرزقك أحفاد يملوا عليك الدنيا لما الدنيا تفضى عليك 
ف ايده سعدك وشقاك ف الدنيا والآخرة

ربنا أولى يا محمد انك تستحي منه عشان يسترها معاك ..
ويسترها على ولادك ومراتك في المستقبل

وعشان تلقى النبي يا محمد في الجنة 
محتاج في الدنيا تتحمل حبة ..
مش تتحمل تعب الجسم .. 
لكن تتحمل على نفسك انك ترضي الله بدل ما تبسط نفسك
وتفضل كدا تتعب نفسك بالعزيمة وتجاهد نفسك .. 
لحد ما تلقى فنفسك يوم .. 
ان مفيش حاجة تبسطك إلا إنك ترضي الله .. 
ساعتها تلقى يا محمد العملية بقت سهلة ..
وهتفرح انك عملت كدا لما بإذن الله تخش الجنة .. 
وتشرب من إيد نبينا محمد وتبقى معاه.

أنا طولت عليك .. مخلصتش .. لكن الساعة هنا 2 الصبح وعندي شغل يتسلم.

فلي عودة إن شاء الله.

نسيت اقولك ان دول مهمش كلمتين كنت محضرهم من الأول
لكن كلمة بقولهالك من قلبي لما قريت موضوعك
فإوعك تزعل !

قبل ما انسى. إقرأ ردي على موضوع "الغش ممنوع"

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## sea_wolf

> *هو فى أيه ياجماعة
> 
> الناس مستغربين ذى مايكون كاتب الموضوع هندى
> 
> تحياتى للجميع
> 
> محمد   مسلم  مصرى  والله*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
يا محمد متزعلش 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش تقول يابا انك عايش فى الغردقة 

انت من فين فى السويس 
وعايش فين فى الغردقة ؟


متزعلش من حدة رد الفعل انت طلبت الرئ وكل واحد لينا لية رائ مختلف 
ورايئنا مش اجبار عليك انك تاخدو 
متزعلش مننا اوكى يا حمادة

----------


## محمد علم الدين

*ياجماعة أنتوا مصرين تفهمونى غلط ليه؟؟

شويه تقولوا دكتاتورى وشوية تقولوا مابيحترمش رأى حد

ودلوقتى بتقولوا زعلت من ردودكم على موضوعى

بالعكس طبعا كل رد ليا عالموضوع ده بيفرحنى جدا جدا

دى أول مرة ليا فى حياتى أخذ رأى حد فى حاجة تخصنى

وأنتم بجد حسستونى أنى بين أخواتى وأهلى

معقول أزعل من أخواتى وأهلى؟؟؟

ممكن يكون كلامى ناشف شوية بس المهم انا حاسس بأيه

ودلوقتى بأذن الله هارد على كل مشاركاتكم*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> هي قصة فعلا صعبة 
> بس بصراحة حسيت ان الموضوع مش في مجتمع عربي اصلا 
> سوري علي تعليقي 
> بس مش عرفة انا مش معقدة مثلا او كدة 
> بس اصلا ان سيدة ممكن اة تقبل انها تتكلم مع شخص وتعتبرة ابنها 
> لكن مش انها تخرج او تتعش معها مش عرفة دة وجهة نظري 
> ثانيا ان بعد كدة الشخص يتكلم مع البنت علي حدة ويتكلم فيالتليفونات وغيره امر بيثرني شوية 
> يعني اسمحلي لو الموضوع دة طبيعي يبقي كل يوم وحد يقبل وحدة ويتكلم ولو محصلش نصيب يروح لحلة 
> دة كدة يبقي وضع مش طبيعي او ممكن مش طبيعي بالنسبة لي انا انا مبعممش اصلا 
> ...



*أختى االغالية ميمة

أشكرك بشدة على أهتمامك وردك عالموضوع

كلامك كله صح ومقتنع بيه جدا 

البنت فعلا كانت بتلعب على كل الأطراف وعلشان كدة

أن حتى أعجابها بيا مش من الذكاء أنى أصدقة

لأنها ممكن يجى يوم وتعجب بواحد صاحبى تانى

وأكون أنا عامل ذى صاحبى الأول

وعلشان كده أنا ماأدتهاش فرصة معايا

أما بخصوص صاحبى فكفاية عليه أنى كاتبلة هذا الموضوع

علشان يعرف قد أيه البنت لعبة بيه

وعلى فكرة هو ماكذبش عليها ولا حاجة فى حكاية السن

هى اللى ماكنش فارق معاها الموضوع ده

وبشكرك مرة تانيه ياميمه على أهتمامك

وأقبلى منى وافر أحترامى وتقديرى

أخوكى

محمد*

----------


## ابن البلد

مش عارف يا محمد هو فيه حاجه غلط في الموضوع 
أنا عارف أنك حكيت بكل صدق بس يمكن أغفلت دون قصد أحد جوانب الموضوع 
مش منطقي أن صديقكك يشوه صورتك لناس أنت متعرفهمش ومفيش بينكم وبين بعض أي روابط بأي شكل من الأشكال والمقابلة الأولي كانت في المطعم ؟
فإزاي في نفس اليوم تطلب البنت دي رقم تليفونك وأزاي صديقكك يقولها متديلوش رقم التليفون وأنتم لسه متعرفين من أول مرة ......

علي كل حال رأي 
أنك تبعد عند صديقكك لأسباب كثيرة و عن البنت ووالدتها وهذا هو الأهم 
وربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> بصراحة كده الوضع كله غريب 
> أولاً السيدة الى تخرج مع ولاد كدة وهم مجرد أصدقاء داه عيب حتى لو كانت بتدور على عريس لبنتها وكمان بتتعشى معاهم 
> ثانياً البنت أستغلت صاحبك علشان توصلك وداه عيب
> ثالثاً كلم صاحبك وصالحه هو الى ابقالك



*أختى أسنو وايت

شكرا ليكى على أهتمامك بالرد وعلى تعليقك

وتوضيحا لكلام حضرتك

أولا السيدة دى عندها حاجة وخمسين سنه يعنى بتعاملنا ذى أبنائها

وأنا خرجت معاهم من منطلق هذا المنطق بغض النظر عن

ما فى نفسها أو نفس بنتها أو نفس صديقى

ثانيا طبعا موقف البنت واضح وذى ماحضرتك قلتى 

والنوعية دى من البنات الأبتعاد عنها هو الحل الأمثل

وده اللى أنا عملته رغم كل محاولتها فى التقرب منى

وطبعا هى بتعمل كده لأنى بصدها وببتعد عنها

لأن الممنوع مرغوب

ثالثا كفاية على صاحبى هذا الموضوع أنا بقيت عليه لأقصى درجة

وكفاية أنى سامحته على الكلام اللى قاله عليا للبنت وأمها

وبشكرك مرة تانيه على تعليقك

ولك أحترامى وتقديرى

محمد*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> صح سنو وايت



*شكرا لك أخى The Punisher

على مرورك الكريم

أخوك

محمد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخى العزيز محمد
لا تغضب من ردود الوملاء فتلك امانه لديهم لانك طلبت رايهم
وذلك لاننا اخوة واسرة واحدة
وكل واحد فينا بيرد حسب شخصيته

اما عن رايى..
فبعيدا عن مامتها السبور
وبعيد عن الاسلوب الاجنبى اللى اتعاملتوا بيه واتبعتوة..
ففى نقطة انه بيسوء صورتك ادامهم..
هناك كثير من الاصدقاء بيتبعوا دا فى حاله خوفهم من الشخص دا
او لما بيشعروا انه ممكن يكون مصدر ازعاج بالنسبة لهم
دا غير انه وضعك فى موقف سخيف لاينم على اى صداقة بينكم
لانك لو بيعتبرك صديق بجد كان على الاقل وضح لك الموقف دا
مش تروح عزومة ليس لكم اى وضع فيها مجرد صديق مع صديقة
وانت لو صديقة بجد كان عمل لك حساب زى ما بيعمل لهم
وبعدين كل الامر مصلحة شخصية لكل الاطراف ماعد انت..
دا غير انه لايوجد اى مجال لصداقة او تعارف بينكم..
وبعيد عن ان الامر كله لعب فى لعب
مجرد مراهق مش عارف يتصرف صح
ودا من المستحيل انه يكون شخص يبحث عن عروسه له
لانه لو جدا فعلا مش دا الاسلوب اللى يتبعة
ولا دى الاسرة اللى ؟؟
عموما الله اعلم بالناس وظروفها..
لكن الامر الاخير فى الموضوع..
بالنسبة لصديقك..اما انك تتناسى الموضوع وكإن شيئا لم يكن.
مع ان دا مش  رايى..لانك لو لسه مصر على صداقته لازم تعاتبة علشان الامر دا ميتكررش
اما الاسرة الاجنبية..اعتقد انه امر واضح مش محتاج توضيح..
وفقك الله للخير والصواب..
تقبل تحياتى..

----------


## رانيا عمر

محمد 

انا شايفة ان البنت دي مش امينة لو هي تمام لما حست ان 
صديقك بيفرض نفسه عليها و هي مش متقبلاه كانت بعدت عنه 
و هي لما قلتلك الكلام ده قالته عشان تبرر موقفها . 

و اما عن الام .. افتكر انها مش حريصة علي بنتها انها 
تخليها تكلم كل شاب عشان تشوف انه مناسب ليها ولا لاء ده مش مبرر ابدا .

و اما عن صديقك .. هو اللي مش قادة احدد بصراحة 
لانه برده تصرفاته كانت غريبة ... و غي متوقعة ليك .

النصيحة ابعد عنهم كلهم 
و لو الصديق فعلا حاسس انه غلط في حقك هيعتذرلك 
اما لو اصر يبقي مش صديق يا محمد 

تمنياتي الطيبة لك بالنجاح و التوفيق

----------


## أم أحمد

بصراحة مش عارفة هو في ايه هنا
انا قريت الموضوع ده من اول ما نزل قبل اي تعلقيات عليه بس حسيت باستغراب رهيب اوي
هل يا تري فترة بعدي عن مصر هي اللي خلتني استغرب
هل حدوث تلك الاشياء بقي شئ عادي كده في مصر
هل بقي الخروج مع ناس لا نعرفهم والعشاء معهم ثم السهر في كوفي شوب امر طبيعي وعادي والمفروض نتقبله

اعتقدت في البداية اني اقرأ قصة فيلم
معلش اعذرني علي صراحتي بس دي الحقيقة
اشعر انه يوجد اشياء مفقودة كثيرة جدا
يا ريت تتقبل رائي بصدر رحب
واتمني لك التوفيق دائما في ما تسعي اليه

----------


## فتى مصر

فى راى المتواضع جدا ومن خلال سردك للقصة يا اخ محمد . ينتابنى الفخر بانه لازال يوجد بين الشباب شاب باخلاقك . فعادة ما انا يرى الشباب فتاه حتى يلهثون وراءها املا فى الوصول اليها حتى لو على حساب اعز اصدقاءهم لكننا هنا نراك مثال يحتذى به للشاب الذى يحافظ على صداقته لصديقة حتى عندما تتطلب الفتاه بنفسها منك التودد اليك وتتطلب خطب ودك . وهنا يكون الرجل بمعنى الكلمه الذى لا تؤثر على صداقته ولا رجولته ونخوته اى شوائب ولا اغراض مريضة .
اما هذا الصديق غير الوفى بما تحمله الكلمه من معان فلا املك ان افسر سلوكة الا بسلوك الانسان الشاذ وهنا ايضا يتبين لنا شق اخر من شخصيتك اخى الكريم حيث انك لم ترد الاساءة بالساءة كما هو عهد الضعفاء بل قمت برد الاساءة بالحسنى وهو كما قلت ما جعل البنت تتعلق بك اكثر واكثر لما استرأته من شخصيتك من شخص يوثق فيه ويطمئن المرء حيينما يكون الى جواره . وهو ما جعل نار الغيرة المصحوبة بالحقد والضغينه تشتعل فى قلب صديقك الضعيف الذى لم يتمالك نفسه ولم يملك نفسه عند غضبه وقام بمهاجمتك . ولو راجع صديقك القصه من بدايتها لوجد انه قد اتى بفعل غير طبيعى بالمره وغير مبرر بالمره حيث قام بدعوتك واصطحابك معه وهو ذاهب ليقابل امراة وارد جدا ان يخطبها ومن والواضح انها لا تتقبله بالمره ومن تجدر الاشاره الى ثقه صديقك فيك ومن نبل اخلاقك حيثما شعرت باحتياج صديقك لك حتى هرولت لنجدته ومن هنا تجدر الاشارة الى ان صديقك الذى منحك الثقة هو ذاته الذى سحبها منك ايضا من اجل اغراض دنيئة وسلوك غير مبرر .
اخى الفاضل الصديق هو فعلا وقت الضيق هو من يثق فى صاحبة هو من يقف الى جوارة فى الشدة والضيق . اخى الفاضل لا تعبأ كثيرا فانت لم تخسر شيا بينما صديقك فقد خسر الكثير .
تحياتى 
فتى مصر

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي محمد .. السلام عليك ورحمة الله،

أنا سعيد بردك الجميل في موضوع "الغش ممنوع". 
قلت أني سأعود لهذا الموضوع لكني مازلت في "معمعة" العمل. 
لكن سأتركك مع خاطرة تتأملها حتى أعود مرة واحدة إن لم تمانع:

في ردي الأول تعمدت أن أحذف توقيعي .. 
لكن هذه المرة أطلب منك أن تتأمل التوقيع حتي يتسع الوقت لي لزيارتك مرة أخرى
(البيت من قصيدة مالي وللنجم للشاعر المصري الراحل محمود غنيم)

----------


## طوق الياسمين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
فى البداية طبعا أنا مش عايزاك تتضايق من رد الأخوة الكرام أعضاء المنتدى
لأنك طلبت مننا رأينا و لازم طبعا نقولك اللى يمليه علينا ضميرنا و رأينا بصراحة
من غير زعل و لا مجاملة لأن فى النهاية انت اخ كريم و يهمنا اكيد مصلحتك
طبعا ومن غير زعل برضه الحكايه فعلا شكلها غريب .. عارف لو الحكايه كان 
فيها البنت بس كانت تبقى الحكايه يعنى
مألوفة بالنسبه للى احنا بنشوفه و بنقراه على صفحات الجرائد كل يوم للأسف طبعا
على فكرة ده مش تعصب زى انت ما بتقول لأن أغلب العلاقات اللى من النوع ده
بتنتهى بالفشل .. بس وجود الأم فى الصورة من الأساس صعب جدا جدا حتى لو
كان فى وعد بالزواج من صديقك لابنتها برضه ده ما يديهاش الحق فى انها تقابله
هى و بنتها و يتعشوا و يقعدوا على كوفى شوب .. اسمح لى الصورة مش راكبه خالص
حتى دى وحشه فى حقهم جدا يعنى قبل ما تكون وحشه فى حق صديقك ..و الجواز يا 
اخى العزيز ما يجيش كده ابدااااااااااااااااااااااا... و يا ريت الحكاية على قد كده و بس لأ كمان ده سابوا العريس او يعنى اللى المفترض انه  العريس و ابتدوا يوجهوا اهتمامهم لصاحبه و يعنى ده برضه عايز وقفه شويه  ..... طبعا انا مش هتكلم عن الام او بنتها
لانى ما اعرفهمش و الله اعلم بهم فمش من حقى اتكلم عنهم .. انا هتكلم عنك انت و صديقك
و الصديق دايما بيبقى معانا طول حياتنا و فى مواقف معينه بتظهر حسن نواياه او العكس
و اظن ان ده اللى حصل مع صديقك .. اما انت على ما اظن انك عملت اللى عليك من ناحيته
و كنت وفى معاه للنهايه بالرغم طبعا من تصرفاته الغريبه .. طبعا ما انصحكش انك تبعد عنه 
او تقاطعه لكن خليك معاه على الحياد و استفيد من اللى حصل ده طبعا انت فاهمنى و التمس له العذر لانك ذكرت انه متعقد من مسالة الجوازدى و اكيد طبعا حقه عليك النصيحة لأنكم مهما حصل كانت بينكم صداقه.. طبعا خلاف كده مافيش مشاكل و انت تقدر
تحل مشكلة البنت دى معاك بانك تقطع عليها اى محاولة تانى و انت طبعا تقدر لانها جايبة لك و لصاحبك المشاكل و انا شايفه انها نقطة الخلاف و تبعد خالص عن الموضوع ده .. اتمنى لك كل الخير و ربنا يهدى صديقك لبنت الحلال قريبا
و شكرا

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> ايه يا عم اللخبطة دي
> المفروض انك مسلم و صديقك مسلم
> و الخروج مع اجنبية مهما كان الوضع غلط و حرام طبعا
> و اساسا الست دي مش مؤتمنه  لا هيه و لا بنتها 
> عشان الست اللي تقبل بنتها تكلم واحد غريب في التليفون و توصله اعجاب و حب البنت
> حاجة غريبة
> و كمان البنت الي تقبل تخرج و تكلم راجل و  شاب زيك و يعتبروا اغراب 
> حرام طبعاو حاجة غريبة عن مجتمعنا 
> 
> ...



*أخى العزيز أماك

شكرا لك على أهتمامك بالرد على أخوك

وشكرا على عصبيتك فى اللى بتبين غيرتك وشهامتك

كل اللى عاوز أقوله أن كفاية أوى ينام الأنسان وهو راضى عن نفسه

فى ناس كتير بتبقى صورتهم أمام المجتمع جميلة جدا وكلها ايمان وتدين

بس تبص فى نفوسهم تلاقى سواد وحقد وعدم رضى عن النفس

وناس ممكن ينقدهم المجتمع فى كل تصرفاتهم وأفعالهم

بس قلبهم أبيض وراضين عن نفسهم 

وأنا معرفش ممكن المجتمع يصنفنى فى أنهى فئه من دول

بس اللى أنا واثق منه أنى راضى عن كل تصرفاتى  كل الرضى

بدليل أنى لما عرضت الموضوع كتبت اللى حصل كله بدون أحراج

اما بخصوص رايك فى البنت وأمها وصديقى

أنا شايف انك ماقصرتش وكل كلامك صح

اخى أماك

نصيحتك انا بعتز بيها جدا وأخوتك أنا بتشرف بيها

شكرا ليك مرة تانية واقبل أحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوك

محمد*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> بالاضافة الى ما قالة الاخرين ؟ 
> ولو ان القصة دى فى مصر بجد 
> بس عادى فى ناس كتير متخلفين زينا بيعتقدو ان تصرفات المدام والبنت غلط  وتصرفاتك انت وصاحبك كمان 
> تعزموهم فى مكان عام ...؟وبعد العزومة تشربو الشاى فى كافى شوب ...؟ 
> بس ممكن سؤال ....؟  انت كنت محرج لية لما هو كان قاعد معاها وانت قاعد مع مامتها والناس بيبوصولك .؟ اعتقد ان  دى حرية شخصية مش من حق حد يبص عليك او يلومك . ( هو انت بتعمل حاجة غلط لا سمح الله ) 
> اما تصرفات البنت فهى معتادة الايام دى 
> تلعب على جميع الاطراف وتختار الطرف الى هى تعتقد انه الافضل 
> تصرف الام ...
> معرفش  بس سؤال محرج شوية ...انت توافق على  تصرفها دة . ولو حد قريب منك جدا جدا جدا كان تصرفو زى تصرف الام دى هتقول علية اية ؟.
> ...



*أخى الفاضل / سى ولف

حضرتك سالتنى سؤال مع انه فى لهجة سخرية بس انا هاجاوبك

انت كنت محرج لية لما هو كان قاعد معاها وانت قاعد مع مامتها والناس بيبوصولك .؟ اعتقد ان  دى حرية شخصية مش من حق حد يبص عليك او يلومك . ( هو انت بتعمل حاجة غلط لا سمح الله ) 

أنا ماانكرتش أن الوضع كان غلط 

أما من ناحية محرج فأعتقد أن أى شاب فى سنى 

مايحبش أن الناس تشوفه فى مكان عام مع واحدة فى سن والدته

خصوصا ان السويس صغيرة تقريبا معظمهم عارفنى

بس انا عملت كده علشان صديقى وكانت نيتى خير فى الموضوع

من أوله الى أخره

وتفسيرك لموقف البنت والأم صحيح وانا معاك فيه 

ولو حد قريب منى جدا جدا جدا كان تصرفو زى تصرف الام دى كنت هاطين عشتهم

ولكن الحمد لله قرايبى الرجال لا يتركون قرايبى النساء يخرجون بمفردهن

والمثل بتاعك هو المثال الأمثل لموضوعا هو فعلا عمل كده

شكرا كتير ليك يا سى ولف على أهتمامك وتعليقك

وصدقنى على قد ما استفذنى شويه على قد ما فرحنى 

وحسسنى أنى بين أخواتى اللى بيخافوا عليا 

وتقبل وافر تحياتى وتقديرى 

أخوك محمد*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> الأبن / محمد علم الدين
> متزعلش من المشاركات يا ابنى الطيب . أحييك على موقفك النبيل ولكن باقى أطرف الموضوع كلهم عليهم علامات أستفهام ؟؟ ابتعد عن الشبهات يا محمد . استشفيت مما حدث لك انك انسان طيب لذا وجبت النصيحة ومن شاركوا اعتقد أنهم كانوا يشاركونى النصيحة . كفاك الله شر الفتنة



*القلب الطيب / سيد أبراهيم

تأكد سيدى أن كلمة الأبن / محمد علم الدين

أحب الى قلبى من كل الألقاب .  لك حبى وأحترامى 

صدقنى سيدى أنا لو كنت غضبت من أخوانى فقد كان

غضب عابر لن ولم يمس القلب وتأكد أنه أنتهى تماما

اذا كنت نسيت غضبى من صديقى الذى أساء الى 

كيف لى أن احمل فى قلبى مثقال ذرة لأخ أو لأخت 

بالمنتدى كتبت أنامله كلمات النصيحة لى

كلماتك أعيها واعتز بها سيدى

بارك الله لنا فيك وما حرمنا من عذب كلامك

واقبل ورافر حبى وأحترامى وتقديرى

محمد*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> هارجع لك .. 
> لا تغضب من ردود الأفعال يا محمد 
> و تحمل قلق إخوتك عليك .. و خوفهم 
> فلا تغضب منا لأننا هنا  أسرتك .. و أنت منا .. 
> انتظرني..



*أختى الغالية أنفال

باذن الله مايكون فيه أى غضب

أنا مقدر كل كلمة كتبت لى

منتظر عطر عودتك بشوق

أخوكى 

محمد*

----------


## Meiro

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا احييك جدا على حرصك على صديقك واستمرار العلاقه بينكما
ثانيا لن أناقش سلوكيات أى شخص من القصه 
ولكن انت عملت ما بوسعك للمحافظة على صديقك ولكن تسمح لى بمناقشه عده نقاط :
1- اولا اسفه جدا ولكن أسمح لى وخصوصا ان صديقك زميل لنا فى المنتدى ولكنه انانى فى مشاعره لانه حب الفتاه وأعجب بها ولكن ما هى مشاعر الفتاه نحوه ؟؟؟ هل هى تبادله نفس الشعور ام تحس نحوه بشعور الاخ الكبير أو القريب الذى يسال عنهم من وقت لاخر وخصوصا انك ذكرت انها ووالدتها يجلسان بمفردهما

2- تصرف الام والفتاه غريب بعض شئ فتسمح لى ومعذرة مرة أخرى فهى تشبه الام التى ترسم على زوج جيد لابنتها 

ولهذا فمن رأى الشخصى ان تكلم صاحبك بشئ من الحكمه وتفهمه انك لن ترتبط بهذه الفتاه وتحاول ان تجلس مع الفتاه وتذكر لها انك لن تستطيع الارتباط بها ولكن ليس السبب الرئيسى هو صديقك حتى لا تكرهه عذرا تعللل أسباب أخرى تكون صادقه بعض الشئ

ولكن من كل تحيه على ثقتك فى أعضاء المنتدى وصدقك فى طرح الموضوع

----------


## mohamed95

أنا رأيي أنك تبعد عن البنت دي خالص 
وخصوصا أن السبب في معرفتكم هو صديقكك 
وأنت عارف أنه كان متعلق بيها 
وأستمرارك معها جرح لصديقكك وغدر به 
فأختار صديقك أما البنت فواضح أنها غير أمينه
فتوقع أنها كما فعلت في صديقك ممكن تعمله معك
وساعتها ستخسر كل شئ وأولها نفسك.
فأكسب نفسك وخد القرار الصح وأبعد عن هذه البنت
وأذهب لصديقك وعرفه بقرارك وأعتذر له عن ماحدث
وحاول تكسب ثقته مره ~أخرى..
مع تحياتي لك يامحمد .

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

ماشاء الله عليك ياابن البلد ربنا يحميك ويبارك فيك 

كنت حقول اللي انت قلته بالحرف او قريب منه 

واقول لك يامحمد ان الموضوع ممكن يفيدك في مستقبلك لما تختار شريكة عمرك

يعني بلاش الاندفاع وراء العواطف او المواقف اللي ممكن يكون فيها بعض الأمور اللي تحير .

واذا كان صديقك وفي ليك فعلا وتفهم اللي حصل منك ممكن ترجع الصداقة بينكم اقوى وإلا يعني لو كان 

مصر على انك خنته او شوهت صورته ..او ..او يبقى ماتبكيش عليه وربنا حيرزقك بصديق اوفى منه اكيد 

المه انك تكون واضح في تعاملك مع الناس عموما وامين ووفي مع الأصدقاء خصوصا 

وثق ان ربنا معاك مادمت بتراعيه في علاقاتك مع الناس

ولك التحية والرجاء بمستقبل سعيد

د. حسان

----------


## sea_wolf

> *أخى الفاضل / سى ولف
> 
> حضرتك سالتنى سؤال مع انه فى لهجة سخرية بس انا هاجاوبك
> 
> أنا ماانكرتش أن الوضع كان غلط 
> 
> أخوك محمد*



انا مكنتش بسخر منك 
بس كنت بقولك انك  عارف الاجابة ؟

----------


## snowwhite

محمد أرجوك ما تزعلش أنا أسرة واحدة وأنا حسة أن كلكوا أخواتى ولو أخويا حصله نفس الموقف حرد عليه كده برضة أحنا عايزينك تكون مستريح ومركز فى شغلك وربنا يرزقك ببنت الحلال وتبعد عن الكلام الكتير واللك والعجن علشان أكيد الموضوع داه شاغل ولو جزء من تفكيرك وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك

----------


## Saipem

هلا عليكم[frame="7 80"]بصراحة موضوع مهم وصدقونى يا شباب ويا بنات فى زيه كتير جدا فى مجتمعنا مش زى ما ميمة إسلام بتقول انه صعب يحصل فى مجتمعنا وانا مريت بتجربة مشابه شوية.

ثانيا : نصيحة منى ابعد عن البنت وامها وصحبك والاسباب كما يلى :
1- عن الام عشان الام اللى تتعامل بالشكل ده تبقى انسانة متحررة زيادة عن اللزوم وصدقنى زى ما عملت معاك ومع صاحبك ممكن تعمل مع ناس كتير وده مش كلام صدقنى .
2- عن البنت لنفس السبب انا شايف ان الموضوع كله عاوزين عريس يشيل الليلة
3- وصاحبك عشان هو باعك فى الاول وشوه صورتك وطلع مخه صغير وفضل بنت على صديق عمره المفروض.

وصدقنى ممكن الواحد يخرج مع بنات ويقضى وقت بس يوم ما الواحد يحب يجوز اول حاجة بيبص ليها هى الاخلاق والالتزام قبل اى شئ تانى وخصوصا فى الزمن الغريب اللى احنا عايشينه. :n:   :n:   ::@:  [/frame]

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> الأخ الكريم محمد 
> الحقيقة سأكون محددة جدا في ردي عليك وأتمنى أن تتفكر جيدا في الحديث وتنظر على ضوئه الى كل تصرفات صديقك سواء معك أو مع الآخرين ثم تقرر ما يتراءى لك 
> 
> 
> ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏ومؤمل ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏زهير بن محمد ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏مؤمل ‏ ‏الخراساني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏موسى بن وردان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
> ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏‏ المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالط ‏ ‏وقال ‏ ‏مؤمل ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏يخالل 
> http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...hLevel=Allword
> 
> 
>  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




*أختى الفاضلة أوشا

شكرا كتير لحضرتك على النصيحة الحكيمة

والحديث الشريف هو أنسب رد لموضوعى

بشكرك على الحديث سيدتى

ما حرمنا الله من عطر تواجدك معنا

أقبلى خالص شكرى وأحترامى 

أخوكى

محمد*

----------


## dodydody

قريت الحدوتة بتاعة حضرتك
وفعلا النظام غلط فى كذا حاجة
اولا.............حكاية البنات .....انتو بتقعدو معاهم وده غلط وحرام
ثانيا.........صاحبك ده مش صديق..لو فعلا هو شوه صورتك زى مابتقول
ماتبقاش عليه لانه هو اللى ابتدى
كمان البنت اللى تسمح لنفسها انها تتصل بشاب علشان تقوله الكلام اللى حضرتك قلته اسمحلى اقولك انها مش كويسة

ده رأيي
وانا لو مكانك مش هكلم اى حد فيهم تانى
او علاقتى مش هترجع زى الاول معاهم علشان هما مايستاهلوش

----------


## علاء زين الدين

الأخ محمد علم الدين،

عودة لموضوعك كما وعدت.

أولا .. لا مفر من أن يكون الكلام شخصيا لأنك طلبت نصيحة شخصية في تصرفات شخصية. 
وبعد أن قرأت تعقيباتي السابقة، أذكرك بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

"التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له"

فما أرحم هذا الدين الذي يجعل الأبواب مفتوحة لنا دائماً.

وقد اقترحت عليك أن تتأمل بعض أبيات الشعر في توقيعي السابق وهما:

إنا مشينا وراء الغرب نقتبس من  .. ضيائه فأصابتنا شظاياه
بالله سل خلف بحر الروم عن عرب .. بالأمس كانوا هنا ما بالهم تاهوا

والبيتان من قصيدة محمود غنيم "مالي وللنجم". 
ويحتاج كل شاب مصري مسلم أن يتأمل هذه القصيدة ويفكر في معانيها: 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=52467

من الجميل أن أكثر ردودك كانت بلطف شديد .. خاصة ردك على مداخلاتي. 
لكن لم يظهر منها إن كنت تأخذ بالنصح أم لا. 
ولا يبدو حتى لو كنت مهتما بالعمل بالنصيحة أم كنت مهتما فقط بالتعرف على آراء الناس في الموضوع .. وهناك اختلاف كبير بين الأمرين.

وألاحظ أن أكثر المداخلين مارسوا الكثير من ضبط النفس إذا اعتبرنا طبيعة الموضوع المخالف لثوابتنا وديننا وأعرافنا. 
ولا شك أن السبب -كما هو حال مداخلاتي- هو محاولة إقناعك بأسلوب طيب. 
هذا لا ينفي أن الحدة التي وجدتها في بعض الردود كان لها ما يبررها. 

أخيراً اسمح لي بتعليق على تعجبك في أحد الردود:




> *هو فى أيه ياجماعة
> الناس مستغربين ذى مايكون كاتب الموضوع هندى
> هو حصل أيه لده كله
> أنا قلت عزومة عشاء فى مطعم هى حرام لاسمح الله ؟؟
> وكمان مش المطعم يعتبر مكان عام يعنى أدام كل الناس؟؟؟؟؟
> والسيدة اللى بتكلم عنها فى الخمسينات
> كفانا تعصب بالله عليكم كفااااااااااااانا تعصب
> أنتوا حسستونى أنى مش عايش فى مصر...
> محمد   مسلم  مصرى  والله*


تتسائل "هي حرام لا سمح الله؟؟"

وأسألك أمام الله: 

"هو ده حلال لا قدر الله ؟؟"

ذكرت أن أقاربك لا يرضون هذا لنسائهم فكيف ترضاه لغيرك؟

أخيراً أسجل حيرتي أمام المعايير التي أرسيتها أنت في موضوعك التالي ودافعت عنه بشدة .. وقد استهللت موضوعك بعبارة:
(أستعنت بالله على كل من له يد فى تدمير أمة محمد) .. !!
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=48796

وأسأل كيف تستقيم هذه المعايير مع السلوك الذي تعتبره عادياً هنا ؟

إذا كان خروج المرأة للعمل -على حد قولك- تبجح وتقليد أعمى .. فما بال خروجها مع ابنتها لمقهى تجلس فيه مع رجال غير محارم وكل ما جاء في هذا الموضوع من أمور؟ 

روى الترمذي في السنن .. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

"كل ابن آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون" 

أياً كان الخطأ.

هدانا الله وإياك أخي محمد المسلم.

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> أخي محمد .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
> 
> أحمد الله لأني قرأت هذه العبارة الجميلة في أحد ردودك: *محمد مسلم مصرى والله*
> 
> يعني تحمل اسم رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم وأنت على دينه. 
> يعني إن شاء الله أنت رضيت بالله رباً وبمحمد نبيا ورسولاً.
> يعني إن شاء الله تتبع هدي سيدنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> 
> قبل ما أقترح عليك اقتراحي أسألك سؤال:
> ...









> الأخ محمد علم الدين،
> 
> عودة لموضوعك كما وعدت.
> 
> أولا .. لا مفر من أن يكون الكلام شخصيا لأنك طلبت نصيحة شخصية في تصرفات شخصية. 
> وبعد أن قرأت تعقيباتي السابقة، أذكرك بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
> 
> "التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له"
> 
> ...




*أستاذى الطيب / علاء زين الدين

أولا أنا بشكرك بشده على ردودك وكلامك الجميل

الذى يحمل من الطيب والنصيحة ما يفيض

فلقد التمست فى كلام حضرتك خوف الأب على أبنه 

ثانيا أحب أن أقول لحضرتك وجهة نظرى من الموضوع

هل سمعت خطبة الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب التى كانت بعناون (( تارك الصلاة )) ؟

والتى كرر فيها سؤاله المشهور (( أنت مابتصليش ليييييييييه؟؟؟؟ ))

من يوم سمعت هذه الخطبة وانا منبهر بأسلوب الشيخ محمد جدا

فلقد جاء بكل الحجج والمسببات التى يتحجج بها تارك الصلاة

كما لو كان يدافع عن تارك الصلاة

ومثل دور تارك الصلاة ودور الناصح فى نفس الوقت

وهذا ما أردت تطبيقه فى موضوعى هذا

لقد مررت بتجربه ممكن أن يمر بها شباب كثير

ولقد عاتبت نفسى بما فيه الكفاية عن كل خطا أو ذنب أرتكبته

ولكن لن يكفنى عتاب نفسى فحاولت أن أعاتب صديقى عللى

أهديه كما هدانى الله للصواب فرفض كل هدايا ورفض كلامى

فقررت أن أطرح الموضوع فى المنتدى حتى يقرأه صديقى

ويقرأهه كل أخى وأخت لى فى المنتدى

ولكن فكرت أنه لو طرحت الموضوع ومن أول مشاركه لى فيه

سوف يكون الجواب هو تحريم وأنكار المشكلة من أساسها

ولكى أجعل الحوار ممتد ويصبح الموضوع أكثر أفادة لى ولأخوانى

جادلت وحاولت أن افعل مثل ما حضرتك لاحظت وقلت لى

من الجميل أن أكثر ردودك كانت بلطف شديد .. خاصة ردك على مداخلاتي. 
لكن لم يظهر منها إن كنت تأخذ بالنصح أم لا. 
ولا يبدو حتى لو كنت مهتما بالعمل بالنصيحة 
أم كنت مهتما فقط بالتعرف على آراء الناس في الموضوع


هذا والله كان قصدى وهدفى من الموضوع هو أن

كل شاب يقرأ الموضوع الذى طرحته بصراحة بالغه ممكن تصل الى (( البجاحة ))

ويقرا الردود والتعليق على هذة القصة يدرك مدى الذنب الذى يرتكبه من فعل هذا الشئ

وصدقنى لولا ردك الشامل الوافى ما كنت صارحت بوجهة نظرى هذه

ولكنى وجدت أن حضرتك قلت ما لم يمكن يقال بعد ذلك

وأشكرك مرة ثانيه على نصائحك الغالية التى أستفدت منها كثيرا

وعلى أهتمام حضرتك الجميل الذى قربك من قلبى جدا

وكان فى شئ عاجبنى جدا فى شخصية حضرتك

مع أن حضرتك مقيم فى الولايات المتحدة الا أنك مازلت متمسك

بعادات وتقالدين المسلم المصرى العربى

وهذا هو حلم حياتى أن أنتقل الى أمريكا المتقدمة الساطعة

ولكن بقلبى أحافظ على أخلاقى وقيمى ومبادئى

فعلا أنا معجب بشخصية حضرتك جدا 

تقبل منى وافر أحترامى وتقديرى

محمد*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
> يا محمد متزعلش 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش تقول يابا انك عايش فى الغردقة 
> 
> انت من فين فى السويس 
> وعايش فين فى الغردقة ؟
> 
> 
> ...







> انا مكنتش بسخر منك 
> بس كنت بقولك انك  عارف الاجابة ؟



*أخى الغالى سى ولف

والله أنا مش زعلان منك ولا من باقى الأخوة

بالعكس ردودكم عليا شئ يفرحنى جدا

وعموما أنا ساكن فى شارع النمسا بالسويس

وفى شارع شرى فى الغردقة بس بحاول أدور على

شقه فى مدينه الفيروز فى الأحياء علشان شرى دوشه أوى

وسعدت جدا بمقابلتك يا سى ولف وربنا مايجيب زعل*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> مش عارف يا محمد هو فيه حاجه غلط في الموضوع 
> أنا عارف أنك حكيت بكل صدق بس يمكن أغفلت دون قصد أحد جوانب الموضوع 
> مش منطقي أن صديقكك يشوه صورتك لناس أنت متعرفهمش ومفيش بينكم وبين بعض أي روابط بأي شكل من الأشكال والمقابلة الأولي كانت في المطعم ؟
> فإزاي في نفس اليوم تطلب البنت دي رقم تليفونك وأزاي صديقكك يقولها متديلوش رقم التليفون وأنتم لسه متعرفين من أول مرة ......


*صح أنا عارف أن الموضوع متلعبك شوية

بس اللى أكتشفته من الموضوع دا أن صديقى كان بغير منى جدا

لأن أسلوبى فى التعامل مع الناس أحسن منه ودا رأى كل الناس اللى يعرفونا

وأتضح أن دى مش أول مرة يشوه فيها صورتى للناس اللى أعرفهم ويعرفوه

هو قال بدل ما يكون فى أحتمال أن البنت تكلم محمد أو لأ أنا هاقطع عرق واسيح دم

وأشوه صورته أمامها من قبل حتى ماتتعرف عليه وأحذرها من أنها تعطيه رقم تلفونها

وللأسف خطته دى كانت تنيجتها عكسية لأن الكلام اللى قاله للبنت عنى عجبها هههههه

وبدل ما تبعد عنى خلاها تحاول تكلمنى وترتبط بيا

ماتستغربش لأن فى نوع من البنات تموت فى الشاب اللى بيقولوا عليه مقديها وبتاع بنات

أنت ماشفتش الفيلم بتاع عمر الشريف وسعاد حسنى ويوسف وهبى هههههه*





> علي كل حال رأي 
> أنك تبعد عند صديقكك لأسباب كثيرة و عن البنت ووالدتها وهذا هو الأهم 
> وربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير إن شاء الله



*شكرا كتير ليك ياأبن البلد على نصيحتك وأهتمامك بالموضوع 

فعلا هو دا اللى أنا عملته بعدت عن كل الناس دى

لأن بصراحة وجدت أنه صعب عليا أنى أعيش فى البيئة دى

وبشكرك لثانى مرة

وتقبل تحياتى

محمد*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> اخى العزيز محمد
> لا تغضب من ردود الوملاء فتلك امانه لديهم لانك طلبت رايهم
> وذلك لاننا اخوة واسرة واحدة
> وكل واحد فينا بيرد حسب شخصيته
> 
> اما عن رايى..
> فبعيدا عن مامتها السبور
> وبعيد عن الاسلوب الاجنبى اللى اتعاملتوا بيه واتبعتوة..
> ففى نقطة انه بيسوء صورتك ادامهم..
> ...



*أختى الغالية بنت شهريار

والله أنتى حللتى المشكلة ذى ماأنا حاسس بيها بالضبط

كلهم كان ليهم مصلحة الا أنا الوحيد اللى ماكانش ليا اى مصلحة

أما بالنسبة لصديقى فأنا مؤمن أنه هايجيله يوم ويعرف غلطه

وساعتها هايلاقى نفسه وحيد بلا صديق وبلا زوجة أيضا

تعرفى أن صحابنا كلهم لما عرفوا الموضوع دا قاطعوه

ودا طبعا بدل مايخليه يراجع نفسه خالاه يحقد عليا أكتر

مع أنى كنت بزعل جدا من صحابنا لما كانوا بيغلطوا فيه قدامى

بس فى النهاية بقول الحمد لله أنه بان على حقيقته وأنى بعدت عنه

والحمد لله أن ربنا بعتلى مكانه أخوه مخلصين مثلكم 

بشكرك كتير يابنت شهريار على كلامك الجميل

أخوكى 

محمد*

----------


## sea_wolf

من شيرى                 للفيروز 
من منتهى الدوشة والسهر الليل كلو                  لمنطقة بتنام من المغرب  بس دى ملهاش مواصلات 
   على العموم ربنا يوفقك

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنت ماشفتش الفيلم بتاع عمر الشريف وسعاد حسنى ويوسف وهبى هههههه


لا أنا مشوفتش بنات  :mazika3:

----------

